# Mature Ink Fin. Whats he worth?



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Ok, so Im selling some stuff right now cause I am moving and I am making 3 hour trips one way. Kind of hard to set up a tank, cycle it, and transport the fish.

The area Im moving to has a adult Ink Fin Comp for sale, wild caught, and eats great! I dont want to drop out of the hobby so I am thinking about picking this guy up but I am debating the cost.
they are asking $60. If I sell all my fish at a very reasonable price I can buy him.

He looks average but can probably fill out in color more after being in my tank for a few weeks. They are willing to hold him till I cycle the tank.

What would you pay?


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

Not 60..00 bucks !!

This is a retail store or online store?


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

It is retail. Mom and Pop. It is about the only shop within a 50+ mile radius.

They usually go for, or what I have seen and paid, around 15-20$ for yearlings, at least in my area.

This guy is pretty big, about adult size/full grown.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

$45, but im too cheap even for that.....


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I doubt I can get them to go down.

45$ would be nice but if they are 20$ when they are so small one 4 times that size or more would cost at least 55$ IMO.

Wouldnt you think?

The way I look at it is if I can buy a baby at 10$ online and pay 45$ for shipping that makes sense for a adult.

I could be wrong so let me have some more fed back.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

It may not be reasonable, but from what I have seen it is pretty typical of LFS prices, though a little on the high side.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Im torn. I really want more but I know I'll have a hard time finding more and may have to order some but all in all it works out the same. I can pay 20$ flat for juveniles at a LFS or 10$ online and pay the shipping charges or I can pay 60$ for a adult at a LFS, ??? for a adult online plus what ever shipping charges.

As I type someone is on his way to pick up my little guys I was so excited about only 1 year ago.

Kinda draws a tear.


----------



## cichlidman726 (Mar 17, 2009)

Valley Aquatics usually has some wild calvus at fair prices. I just bought some off of him the other week. Their located in Allentown.

www.valleyaquatics.net


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

What?

How did they pop up all of a sudden?

I never heard of them and I been raised here!

All I knew of was Mom and Pops like American Aquariums and then Fry babies down in Potstown or Potsville or one of those Pots places.

Would you say they are adult size?

The thing is that I am moving to Lewes Delaware or I would keep my Comps I have now.

kind of defeats my purpose but thanks for the link. Worth keeping tabs on.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

The more I look into this the more I realize the shop is mislabeling the fish.

Ink fins are Calvus right? So his must be a Red fin Comp. Dark body with a red orange fin.

Maybe I can correct him ad see if they can knock down the price a bit. They had black Calvus so it shouldnt be to hard to prove how the two look different.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I wouldn't pay anything for a single calvus unless I was trying to find a mate for one. I paid either $30.00 or $40.00 for a w.c female gold head comp for my male.
He killed her.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I've seen $50 for a full-size, whild-caught mated breeder pair of ink fin calvus locally.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Now thats a deal. There is no way that is common.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

I wouldn't buy a single fish either, unless it was a female. You've said he's only average, and who knows why he's a singleton. If he's established in your tank, you may find it hard to introduce any more altos later.

I've seen WC altos listed for $90 ea... I bought juveniles for $5 ea instead, and saved plenty to cover the shipping!.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It wasn't a LFS. But there are a lot of nurseries and hobbyist businesses around here.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Ahh I see. Yeah, its a lot harder to judge considering there honestly is no other shops in this area Im moving to and as far as I know no breeders either.

They do have one other but I think they are separated do to tank space. The one I speak of is simply my preference out of the two.

the other thing with ordering cheap Juveniles is that I spent so long just waiting for mine to grow and well it was kind of hard so I am thinking about getting adults or close to it.

I also just cant justify spending that extra cash shipping. If I get 2 at 5$ each it sucks spending the rest of what I made on shipping when I can get more from a LFS even if they are a bit higher priced for the same sized juveniles or at least save 10$.

I think I might try to talk him down. Its worth a shot. I dont mind having a single one right now and I am sure I can get around him/her becoming established if I add another later on down the road. IMO, Comps are worth having just one if they are full grown and past the shy stage.

I will back out if I cant get him to drop the price a bit and save for a week or two.

I did lots of single specimen tanks. My Lion was a great example of one single fishing being just as good as 20. Unless of course you have the space for 20 lions :lol:


----------



## cichlidman726 (Mar 17, 2009)

Okay sorry, I was just saying I bought my wild inkfin calvus from him for 32 dollars each, at 3.5 inches. And yah, he must've mislabeled it. Talking him down is worth a shot if you want that one! But just remember if you ever plan on getting more, it will be harder to introduce them into your tank. Thats just my opinion though.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

cichlidman726 said:


> Okay sorry, I was just saying I bought my wild inkfin calvus from him for 32 dollars each, at 3.5 inches. And yah, he must've mislabeled it. Talking him down is worth a shot if you want that one! But just remember if you ever plan on getting more, it will be harder to introduce them into your tank. Thats just my opinion though.


 :lol:

I was speaking of the guy I am dealing with.

Sorry for the confusion.

I sent a e-mail to the shop you linked for the heck of it tho to see if I could get more details. Like I said its good to know they are around since I grew up in the area :thumb:

Do you got pics?


----------



## cichlidman726 (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh alright, no problem. Heres some pictures, sorry about the dirty glass it was after I cleaned their tank so some water dripped over.

http://i636.photobucket.com/albums/uu81 ... G_1484.jpg

http://i636.photobucket.com/albums/uu81 ... G_1490.jpg

http://i636.photobucket.com/albums/uu81 ... G_1491.jpg

http://i636.photobucket.com/albums/uu81 ... G_1492.jpg

There's 8 of them total.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

What's a lion?


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Umm a Fish. 

You know, Lion Fish?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Join a club where you are going (sounds like the ends of the earth, LOL). They will know local businesses and hobbyist breeders.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

DJRansome said:


> Join a club where you are going (sounds like the ends of the earth, LOL). They will know local businesses and hobbyist breeders.


Its beyond the ends of Earth, its Delaware. So far I cant find anything as far as clubs and I even posted here on the forum to see if anyone is in the state.

Nothing :lol:


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

For heavens sake. :roll: You can't even get lost in Delaware, let alone find the boondies. :lol: I am absolutely certain that you have more local resources for Tanganyikan cichlids than the rest of us not living on the eastern seaboard south of Boston.

So, take it easy and get settled before assuming that you can't find what you really want. :wink:


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks. :roll:

To bad I already lived there in the past for a few years :wink:

Worked in the Pet Shop in that area before it was sold to new owners :wink:

There is absolutely nothing, maybe one club if that and if there are breeders trust me they keep a very low profile. If you ever spent more than a week in DE you know where Im coming from. There is nothing!

And if there is its in the Wilmington area 2 hours away from where I am moving. I currently live roughly around 3 hours from where I am moving to. I may as well kept mine in that case.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Browser got messed up. Double post.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Managed to go own to the new house to drop of some box's and set u8p the tank for cycling. I stopped in the shop and they just wouldnt budge on the cost. I said the heck with it and just decided I will probably order some off of a member in the trading post.

Wish me luck, I never ever really could see the point paying so much to order but Im gunna have to.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

O.K seriously. What's a lion fish?


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

noddy said:


> O.K seriously. What's a lion fish?


http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q ... ages&gbv=2


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Rick_Lindsey said:


> noddy said:
> 
> 
> > O.K seriously. What's a lion fish?
> ...


 :thumb: Cheers.


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

click on the link in my sig. It will take you to the CCA which is in DC. PRobably the closest cichlid club to you.

There are a lot of really good breeders close to you.. within a couple of hours. I have to get myfish from some place :wink:


----------

